# MicroLactin



## Arnold (Sep 16, 2004)

anyone familiar with this? used it? opinions on it?

http://www.humaneticscorp.com/microlactin/index.html


----------



## ryuage (Sep 17, 2004)

Im not trying to promote anything here but you can read a few reviews at

www.wannabebigforums.com

atlarge nutrition www.atlargenutrition.com just released their supplement a few days ago ETS which contains the ingredient and testers were satisfied with the product, and atlarge is all for marketing only quality and tested products.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2004)

I know, that is how I first heard of the patented ingrediant.


----------



## Wannabebig.com (Sep 17, 2004)

I have used it as I was one of the testers fror their trial. I can honestly say that it had a postitive impact on my training. I managed to put 10 pounds onto my bench press in the 4 weeks I was using the product and I noticed that I was never sore. I say this because when I bench press with progressively heavier poundages, I get sore. It's been like this forever, this time I felt nothing. The only side effect I did not get was the joint relief. However, I do not suffer from joint pain. Some of the other testers may be able to attest to the this benefit.


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 17, 2004)

If they send me free supplements i promise i wont get sore when i use them


----------



## chris mason (Sep 17, 2004)

You won't find anyone that has used it on these forums.  The product has been marketed to the joint care market solely prior to our discovery of its effects on resistance trained individuals.  Of course, we also took it a step further by adding our proprietary ratio of vitamins and minerals in order to enhance MicroLactin's(TM) already powerful effects. Thus, E.T.S. has an even greater effect than MicroLactin(TM) alone.    

Our product isn't very expensive, just go to www.atlargenutrition.com and buy yourself a 30 day supply and you will answer your own questions.  You will see for yourself just what a powerful supplement this is.  

You have a nice site, keep up the good work!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 17, 2004)

Can you check the IP's of all of these first posts?  Are they the same person?

Sure pulled them outa the woodwork if not.

Interesting product.. I am a fan of joint care.  Is IML going to make something similar?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Interesting product.. I am a fan of joint care.  Is IML going to make something similar?



possibly, but not in the near future, I have two other supplements that I am working on now, Maximum Pump and 4-HydroxyForm , MP will definitely be the next one made, and soon!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Can you check the IP's of all of these first posts?  Are they the same person?
> 
> Sure pulled them outa the woodwork if not.



I started a thread on their forums that is how they know about this thread, no worries it's all good.


----------



## topolo (Sep 17, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> possibly, but not in the near future, I have two other supplements that I am working on now, Maximum Pump and 4-HydroxyForm , MP will definitely be the next one made, and soon!




cha-ching $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## chris mason (Sep 18, 2004)

Yes, as Robert said, I knew about this thread from a link on our forums.   I am the co-owner of AtLarge and not sure who the tester is that posted (as they didn't mention to me they were going to and didn't use their name).

Topolo, you live in Phoenix?  I lived their for 18 years.  Small world.  My family all still live out there as well as my best friends.


----------



## chris mason (Sep 18, 2004)

Oh, and one last thing, E.T.S. is NOT being sold as a joint care product.  That is a component in its arsenal, but not the primary selling point.  The primary selling points for resistance trained athletes is a that the product allows *you to train harder with greater frequency* *and will increase muscular strength*.  It does this by greatly reducing recovery time, greatly reducing DOMS (Delayed Onset Muscular Soreness), and by directly supporting strength gains.  The fact that it helps with joint pain (note it does not heal joints) is just a nice bonus especially for those of us who have been training for a few years.


----------



## Wannabebig.com (Sep 18, 2004)

> Can you check the IP's of all of these first posts? Are they the same person?
> 
> Sure pulled them outa the woodwork if not.


*** We are all unique members. This is not another hoax like some companies pull.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 19, 2004)

Maki and Chris are two distinct individuals; both of whom are heavily tied to WBB.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 19, 2004)

I <3 milk


----------



## chris mason (Sep 20, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Maki and Chris are two distinct individuals; both of whom are heavily tied to WBB.


I think my posts make it pretty clear I own Atlarge Nutrition, LLC, no?


----------



## Wannabebig.com (Sep 20, 2004)

I think some people get mixed up.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 20, 2004)

chris mason said:
			
		

> I think my posts make it pretty clear I own Atlarge Nutrition, LLC, no?



Sorry, I wasn't calling you out.  Yes, you were clear.


----------



## chris mason (Sep 20, 2004)

I didn't really think you were calling me out.  This is writing on the internet and thus it can be hard to intepret someone's true intentions sometimes (I am speaking of what I wrote).  I just wanted to make it clear I am not on these boards trying to be sneaky in any way.  That just isn't how I operate.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 20, 2004)

Which is indeed the impression I have.  Were you attempting to be sneaky, you would have chosen a different name, here.

I was just pointing out to those that have never been to wbb that you guys were different people.


----------



## chris mason (Sep 27, 2004)

To answer Robert's original question, here is the first review of the product by one of our customers.  It was posted on wbb.  This guy was literally one of the first customers when we launched it (just over a week ago).

*******************







 Today, 10:44 AM   #*9* *RBB* vbmenu_register("postmenu_881484", true);  
Senior Member



 

Join Date: Jul 2002
Location: Harrisonburg, VA
Posts: 192 


 

i got my ets in last sunday, so i've been taking it for a week. the previous week i didn't lift because of a bad cold so i was expecting really bad DOMS. if i don't lift for a week i'm usually sore for about 7 days when i get back in the gym. by wednesday or thursday my DOMS were greatly reduced. i lifted legs on friday, which i expected to be terribly sore for about a week. they were sore on saturday and yesterday, but i woke up this morning with no pain. pretty awesome if you ask me. by friday strength seemed to be up as well. i hit a 460 lb. squat for 6, when i had only managed a 450 lb. squat for 6 my previous leg day. pretty cool when you take into account that i was sick, didn't lift for a week, and diet was off due to the cold.

and since you guys mentioned it, i think that i have actually been sleeping better to. its like i feel refreshed when i get up instead of sluggish. i'm interested to see the kind of results i'll have this week, but my lifting will probably be a little off (new tattoo on back). ETS is the real deal though, i would highly recommend it.
_Last edited by RBB : Today at 10:48 AM. _


----------



## ogar (Sep 30, 2004)

I just placed my order for this product and i am looking foward to trying it out. I have been out of the gym for some time due to a back injury so i know that DOMS is on the way. I have always got great products and service from Chris and i expect nothing less with the ETS


----------

